# 250g Move.....(plus flood)



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Well the move took just over 4 hours and 2 stairs....
the move went smooth with no casualties other then the stairs and carpet....
had to remove 2 steps from the basement stairs to turn the last corner lol...
and if 2 stairs was not enough waking up the next morning to 75% of the tank drained out was pretty horrific.
the morning after the move tank was all but empty yet my feet did not get wet when i stepped off the bottom step.
was so strange to see my tank all but empty and not get wet when i stepped onto the floor.
Got very lucky with the way i framed the sub floor, water flowed between the wall and the floor with out causeing a huge mess and flood...
all in all the move went smoothly till the morning when the tank was empty and in had to work like crazy to clean it up before my wife came down to the basement..


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

if i had a dollar for everytime i had a "before the wife gets home crisis" I could afford nicer stuff and movers lol, glad to hear you got it beat , floods suck but part of the life we lead,


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

I second that  i can't count on my hands how many times I've had a "before my wife gets home" mess to clean up haha. Hopefully you didn't lose anything with that huuuge water loss.


----------



## sarcastickitten (May 26, 2012)

ummm... Can't really say the same, it's more like "before the parents surprise visit" style crisis... lol


----------



## mdwflyer (Jan 11, 2011)

How is the tank??


----------



## Claudiohv (Jul 2, 2012)

haha thats awesome. i'm moving as well, the 20th, i cant afford movers either lol. Good thing i have strong friends to help me out with the 6ft long.


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

mdwflyer said:


> How is the tank??


amazingly enough not a single loss with the move or after move flood...


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

My tanks tend to blow while my wife is with me

But at least then she gets to help me clean up the mess. Hehehehe.


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

its good to hear no you made it with the move but how did the flood happen? 75% of 250G of water that is 187G and that is a lot . I know there is not much good thing about wife when it comes to fish but you got to thanks them because without the wife because they are saving us from drowning, without them we would have tank surround instead of furniture .


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

hondas3000 said:


> its good to hear no you made it with the move but how did the flood happen? 75% of 250G of water that is 187G and that is a lot . I know there is not much good thing about wife when it comes to fish but you got to thanks them because without the wife because they are saving us from drowning, without them we would have tank surround instead of furniture .


this is so true....
Also i got lucky as the water went under sub floor to drains in concrete floor instead of all over the carpet...
when i found it in the morning i could not figure out where the water went at first as my feet did not even get a little wet while standing in front of the tank.


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm confused....how did the water get out ...leak ? split seam...filter hose come off ....fairies ( that don't like fish-keepers ) with little plastic cups........ that's a lot of water...hopefully whats left under there will all dry out without too much condensation accumulating on the sub floor. You may want to get some air flow happening there somehow. 
I take it that was Lisa's old tank you moved down there ( still jealous BTW :bigsmile: ). Quite the feat I may add ...I have seen Dons basement stairs.....assume yours are the same .

I walked out of my bedroom during a water change,having gotten sidetracked... ( wondered why the dog came in looking a bit freaked out ), to step onto wet carpet in the front room .Picture frame tank was overfilling.....unfortunatly it was another 30 feet from the spot I was standing on...wet carpet .....oh yea baby ...I could of filled your tank with what I had to vacume up. . NOT fun at all.....glad to see you dodged that bullet ... sort of :bigsmile:


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

Adz1 said:


> this is so true....
> Also i got lucky as the water went under sub floor to drains in concrete floor instead of all over the carpet...
> when i found it in the morning i could not figure out where the water went at first as my feet did not even get a little wet while standing in front of the tank.


Your nightmare is not over yet, now you have a new problem as you mention the water is under the sub floor which mean it has no where to drain and soon you will get mold under your sub floor because that is a lot of water there. What you don't see is what scare you.


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

My wife got to help me with a flood... After my power outage my sump drained on the floor, skimmer pumped all the water into the collection bucket and then onto the floor

Return pump didn't start back up so the water level in my sump was too high for the skimmer


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

hondas3000 said:


> Your nightmare is not over yet, now you have a new problem as you mention the water is under the sub floor which mean it has no where to drain and soon you will get mold under your sub floor because that is a lot of water there. What you don't see is what scare you.


under the sub floor is a concrete floor with 2 drains.
when i did not get wet stepping off the stairs crawled around trying to figure out where ball that water went and noticed that there was water trails going to both drains.
one drain is in the laundry room and other is with the furnace and hot water tank.


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Aquaman said:


> I'm confused....how did the water get out ...leak ? split seam...filter hose come off ....fairies ( that don't like fish-keepers ) with little plastic cups........ that's a lot of water...hopefully whats left under there will all dry out without too much condensation accumulating on the sub floor. You may want to get some air flow happening there somehow.
> I take it that was Lisa's old tank you moved down there ( still jealous BTW :bigsmile: ). Quite the feat I may add ...I have seen Dons basement stairs.....assume yours are the same .
> 
> I walked out of my bedroom during a water change,having gotten sidetracked... ( wondered why the dog came in looking a bit freaked out ), to step onto wet carpet in the front room .Picture frame tank was overfilling.....unfortunatly it was another 30 feet from the spot I was standing on...wet carpet .....oh yea baby ...I could of filled your tank with what I had to vacume up. . NOT fun at all.....glad to see you dodged that bullet ... sort of :bigsmile:


Yes Lisas old tank.
line poped off of XP4 and drained tank.
not the same place as Don anymore i moved from there.
was hell going down the stairs and Dylan and I removed the last 2 stairs to get around the bottom corner landing.....lol


----------



## budahrox (Apr 21, 2010)

Aquaman said:


> I'm confused....We know!!! filter hose come off ....Ding ding ding!!!  ...I have seen Dons basement stairs.....assume yours are the same. Went out the back door = no stairs til the new place. :bigsmile:


Was a fun & interesting move. Note to self, don't let Adrian make the measurements to make sure things will fit!!!  :lol:


----------



## budahrox (Apr 21, 2010)

LOL Adrian!! Looks like you hit the post button seconds before me!!
Cheers Bud!!!


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

budahrox said:


> was a fun & interesting move. Note to self, don't let adrian make the measurements to make sure things will fit!!!  :lol:


lmfao.....


----------

